# Diamond Deluxe vs Creative Dog Boxes



## Uppy

I am looking to buy my first box and I am going to get a three hole box with bottom storage. I am looking for advice as to which company makes the best box because obviously I want to be able to use this box for a long time. I would appreciate any suggestions that you could give me along with any experiences that you can share about these products. 
Thank you


----------



## jbeall

I just got a 2 hole dog box with top storage from Diamond Deluxe. I am very pleased with it, they custom made it to my specifications and everything turned out great. I had a UWS before this one but I got a new truck that it wouldn't fit into so I had to get this one made. They only thing I don't like about the DD is that the handles stick out and aren't the low profile handles. The construction looks strong and like it will last a long time but some of the welding is a little dirty and wasn't done cleanly. Other than that I really like it. I contacted Creative about getting a box but never heard from them. I emailed them and called them. I've seen a few trailers that they've done and they look good but I have yet to see a box. Hope this helps


----------



## Uppy

Thank you jbeall, I really appreciate it. I tried to PM you but I guess you have to have at least 10 posts to do that. If you dont mind would you call me. I have a couple of other questions that i would like to ask you. Eight One Seven, three six zero, six one zero five
Thank You!!


----------



## AUGRAD

I bought a box from Creative back in the spring. Called him and it was ready for pickup in about a week and a half. I love mine.


----------



## Uppy

Thank you AUGRAD. I talked to them on the phone and they said that the dogs or puppies can get to the insulation in the box and I am worried about young dogs chewing or scratching it up. Could you see that as being a problem, and is there anything that you would change on your box.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## captainjack

Uppy said:


> Thank you AUGRAD. I talked to them on the phone and they said that the dogs or puppies can get to the insulation in the box and I am worried about young dogs chewing or scratching it up. Could you see that as being a problem, and is there anything that you would change on your box.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


I've got a CSS box that is about 5 years old and the dogs can not get to the insulation. If they can now, I do see it as a problem.

Neither CSS nor Diamond are top tier boxes, but for the price aren't bad I guess. I ended up buying a deerskin trailer so use the box for storage and the ocassional trip to the vet.

Get a built in fan and water regardless if which box you buy. And if you can swing it, go ahead and spend the extra $ and get a Deerskin, Ainley, or Mountain Top box. This will save you some bucks in the long run when you see one of theses nicer boxes and decide you want to upgrade.


----------



## Uppy

Thank you for your reply. I was really worried when CSS said that the dogs could get to the insulation, and they haven't had any reports of the dogs bothering it. Cause i can just see a pup ripping it to shreads. I have been looking at the other boxes and really like them, but at about triple the price, I dont know if I can handle it.
Thank you again.


----------



## TroyFeeken

If a dog can get to what they call "insulation," it's not really insulation and holds as much R value as putting a couple pieces of cardboard inside the holes. Remember, insulation works strongly in both levels of temps, hot and cold. those straight aluminum boxes are little ovens in the summer time and serve more of a protective purpose than proving comfort to the dogs. Save your money and buy a better quality box and it'll last you forever.


----------



## Uppy

Thanks for your comment, I am new to this forum stuff but I am loving the feedback. I appreciate your time and info.


----------



## captainjack

TroyFeeken said:


> If a dog can get to what they call "insulation," it's not really insulation and holds as much R value as putting a couple pieces of cardboard inside the holes. Remember, insulation works strongly in both levels of temps, hot and cold. those straight aluminum boxes are little ovens in the summer time and serve more of a protective purpose than proving comfort to the dogs. Save your money and buy a better quality box and it'll last you forever.


The insulation in my CSS box is no more than a corrugated sheet of material about the thickness if a cardboard box. The six inch storage above the box also insulates. 
The CSS box is many times better than a plastic crate that most people are using before they go to an aluminum box. The top tier box with real 1" insulation is many times better than the CSS box. 

Remember the high quality box will last pretty much forever and if you look for a used one you will see how well they hold their value.


----------



## th3_specialist

I am just curious if you guys are talking about deerskin out of springtown texas.
sorry just looked them up....and to answer my own question is yes. they are off of hwy 199 about 1 mile from my parents house. They build some awesome stuff there.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Do a search on Diamond Deluxe. Several folks I know have been very unhappy and there is a lot of detail in some of these threads.


----------



## Lonnie Spann

I have owned two CSS boxes. Yes the dogs can get to the insulation. The "insulation" is merely corrugated plastic. The very same stuff that yard sale signs, political signs, real estate signs, etc. are made of. The insulation is actually glued to the inside of the holes so this is the first thing that your dogs come into contact with.


----------



## MuddyCreek

AUGRAD said:


> I bought a box from Creative back in the spring. Called him and it was ready for pickup in about a week and a half. I love mine.


Hey man. I'd like to hear more about your box if you don't mind...


----------



## sapitrucha

CSS makes great boxes at a good price, I've owned 2 and have been very happy. Great for Texas weather!!


----------



## John Condon

Bitter Creek makes a great custom box....might check them out


----------



## BillB

READ THIS BEFORE YOU BUY FROM CREATIVE. So I have never written an online review in my life at age 46 until now. I ordered a three hole dog box from Creative in early 2016 for $2500+ and basically got all of the bells and whistles. I received my box and it looked fine but I did not start using it until the Fall 2016 with hunting season. There are a two problems with the box- first the sliding door does not lock with key provided and secondly and far bigger deal the box is absolutely not water proof. If it rains, there is significant standing water in all three boxes. I called creative twice and sent one email to get their advice on what to do. I was never mad, hostile simply wanted their opinion on what to do to fix problem. They NEVER RETURNED my call or email. So here is the problem. Unless you live in AL near Creative, you will get no help if there is a problem/ defect with your box. I live in TX and can not just drive by. Amazing that you can spend thousands of dollars and they can't call you back. Honestly worst company I have ever dealt with or actually not dealt with cause after the check clears and if there is a problem, you will not hear from them.


----------



## rboudet

Get an Ainley, Deerskin or Mt. Top! You might pay a little more now, but they hold their value like no other. And by far better constructed. I can only speak for Ainley, but the customer service is first class!


----------



## Betty Sellers

We have been very happy with the DD 3 hole box we had made 2 years ago. One of the flat face (paddle) latches is a little sticky, you lift up a little to get it to catch, but not a big problem. They constructed perfectly to fit in our truck following our measurements. Fast delivery.


----------



## jd6400

rboudet said:


> Get an Ainley, Deerskin or Mt. Top! You might pay a little more now, but they hold their value like no other. And by far better constructed. I can only speak for Ainley, but the customer service is first class!


MTCK or Ainley I agree! Another thing to think about is having an accident.What happens to those lightweight boxes then? Jim


----------



## hockgreg

Does anyone have an idea of the Jones dog boxes.Saw where they make SS boxes now.Had a MtTop built 8 yrs.ago and it was great,but a divorce forced me to sell it.6 yrs.later I'm looking again.Just curious if anyone has seen a Jones up close.


----------



## Wayne Nissen

Boudet is correct. The three he named is superior to the other want to bees.


rboudet said:


> Get an Ainley, Deerskin or Mt. Top! You might pay a little more now, but they hold their value like no other. And by far better constructed. I can only speak for Ainley, but the customer service is first class!


----------



## mizzippi jb

One thing that has me undecided is the fact that I actually use my truck bed for work. I can't keep a dog box in there 24-7. My box is gonna be out of the truck during the week, and in it when I'm heading to train, trial, or hunt. Ainley and mtck both claim about 250 on their bare bones 2 hole box. That's a lot of SS for 1 man to be sliding in and out twice a week.


----------



## Longbeardmedic

I bought a single hole with storage box from creative in October. I just called two days ago and ordered a 2 dog box with top storage and gonna sell the single. I love there boxes for entry level. As far as the insulation goes, it's merely a piece of tough laminated cardboard that's glued to the sides and floor. It does serve its purpose but i do not know what the longevity of it will be. My 10 month old pup has pawed at the insulation but it's still very intact. I did get a heavy duty stall mat and cut it to size for the top storage and put it in the bottom to add additional insulation for both summer and winter. I also had them do a 12X12 cut-out in the bottom of the top storage compartment and replace it with wire mesh so I can mount a fan. Thus far, I really like their boxes with no complaints. The locks work fine and overall it's dry inside both compartments. I would love to have an ainley, deerskin or mountain top but at this point it's not in my budget. Hope this helps.


----------



## Breck

Not many in the states know about CPH Sales in Ontario Canada. Their work is on par with Ainley. 
If convenient to your driving tolerance they are located just over the I-81 bridge in NY. 
A very big plus right now is the favorable currency exchange rate. $1 US dollar buys $1.30 Canadian. 
For example a 4 hole topper if priced at $10,000 CND would only cost $7,700 US, plus no taxes. 
Well worth the drive for that kind of savings.


----------



## jd6400

Breck said:


> Not many in the states know about CPH Sales in Ontario Canada. Their work is on par with Ainley.
> If convenient to your driving tolerance they are located just over the I-81 bridge in NY.
> A very big plus right now is the favorable currency exchange rate. $1 US dollar buys $1.30 Canadian.
> For example a 4 hole topper if priced at $10,000 CND would only cost $7,700 US, plus no taxes.
> Well worth the drive for that kind of savings.


Is Rick still fabricating?Got to agree his units were very well made.Jim


----------



## Breck

jd6400 said:


> Is Rick still fabricating?Got to agree his units were very well made.Jim


Humm? I assumed Mike DuCross was still into it but maybe CPC Sales is no longer in business. Web link I had is dead so....??
. 
This is link to his personal dog site if anyone wants to inquire. 
http://www.ambertrail.com/index.htm


----------



## Sean Barbey

mizzippi jb said:


> One thing that has me undecided is the fact that I actually use my truck bed for work. I can't keep a dog box in there 24-7. My box is gonna be out of the truck during the week, and in it when I'm heading to train, trial, or hunt. Ainley and mtck both claim about 250 on their bare bones 2 hole box. That's a lot of SS for 1 man to be sliding in and out twice a week.


In a past life, I **** hunted and built a table out of 2x4's and 1/2" plywood. I built it the same height as the tailgate in the down position. Back the truck in the garage and slide box in and out of the truck. 

Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## mizzippi jb

Sean Barbey said:


> In a past life, I **** hunted and built a table out of 2x4's and 1/2" plywood. I built it the same height as the tailgate in the down position. Back the truck in the garage and slide box in and out of the truck.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Sean


Oh yeah same here. That's how I got into labs. **** hunted all over, ran the night hunt circuit. Got married and sired a couple kids, and the "out all night life" had to cease. Aluminum boxes and the regal type boxes are easy to slide I and out, but I'm not too sure about a 250 plus pound Ainley or mtck.


----------



## jd6400

mizzippi jb said:


> Oh yeah same here. That's how I got into labs. **** hunted all over, ran the night hunt circuit. Got married and sired a couple kids, and the "out all night life" had to cease. Aluminum boxes and the regal type boxes are easy to slide I and out, but I'm not too sure about a 250 plus pound Ainley or mtck.


Just wondered the looks we would get pulling into Autumn Oaks or the Grand American in a 3 hole ainely with fans or similar?Jim


----------



## nailerdog

Nothing holds value like Ainley and Deerskin.


----------



## Mike Sale

I have a creative 3 hole and it has served me just fine. had it about 2 yrs. just put a friends 8 mo old pup in it to go to a test and he pulled the insulation out and chewed it up. I was pissed , none of my dogs have ever bothered it. And yes ainley , deerskin, and MTCK are MUCH nicer. but I paid 1/10th the price of one of those for mine and my 13 yr old son and I can unload it in a couple of minutes ? Like anything else , depends on how much you want to spend and what your needs are ?


----------



## John Kelder

TroyFeeken said:


> If a dog can get to what they call "insulation," it's not really insulation and holds as much R value as putting a couple pieces of cardboard inside the holes. Remember, insulation works strongly in both levels of temps, hot and cold. those straight aluminum boxes are little ovens in the summer time and serve more of a protective purpose than proving comfort to the dogs. Save your money and buy a better quality box and it'll last you forever.


the insulation is worthless . Every word Troy writes is true . You may think you are saving money , but you will be looking for an Ainley , Deerskin or a Mountaintop sooner or later . Save yourself the trouble , and go with one of them and never look back .


----------

